# Zeal Camera Goggles vs. Liquid Image Camera Goggles



## jaywbigred (Dec 25, 2013)

So my in-laws got me a GoPro Hero 3+ Silver Edition (with mounts, battery pack, and memory card) for Christmas. Terrific, thoughtful gift, but I don't think I will ever put up with the silly looking head mount of a GoPro nor the restrictive (but better) chest mount.

For years I have loved the idea of the goggle cameras, and while they don't have the market penetration of the GoPro, the reviews seem to be pretty good. I especially like the idea of the WiFi versions.

I saw one thread comparing the Zeal to the GoPro, but nothing comparing Zeal to Liquid Image, which appear to be the two main players. CNET suggests the Liquid Image HD + WiFi, but with reservations, and based on design, I am leaning towards the Zeal (returning my GoPro and using the $$ for the Zeal).

One thing I am not clear on is, if the goggle is on your head, how do you start it recording? The Zeal shows controls on the side of the goggle (which I would worry would be cumbersome with gloves on), and the Liquid Image I cannot tell at all.

Anyone with experience with either?

Thanks!


----------



## jaywbigred (Dec 28, 2013)

Bump? Anyone used either of these?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaywbigred (Feb 26, 2014)

Well, let me say that I love my Zeal goggles so far. Picture and video quality are great at the 12 megapixels (still shots) and 720p (60 frames per second) settings. Battery life is excellent and the lens is good in all light conditions.

They aren't perfect though. Downsides are no zoom on the still shots, and the buttons aren't quite glove-friendly enough for easy switching between video and still shot modes (there are for buttons in a column...the top button turns the device on or off and works well, and the bottom button takes a still shot or starts/stops the video, and these two, as the top and bottom in the column, work fine in gloves. The middle two are necessary to navigate the change between modes, and this is not easy with gloves on).

Also, I did take a header into about 2 feet of pow while we were in Crested Butte and had some fog in the lens for the rest of the day. Everything was fine the next AM though.

Lastly, the fit is adequate with my helmet, though not as snug as my prior goggles. The bigger your nose, the better these goggles will fit. My average size nose works, but if you have a small nose, it might be an issue.


----------



## tekweezle (Mar 1, 2014)

Liquid Image has big buttons on the front plus a flashing led indicator light so you can tell what is happening. 

Buttons are a little hard/stiff to activate with ski gloves on. I find myself taking them off to hit the button. 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------

